# Treiberproblem mit Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter



## PoOohl (20. August 2010)

Hallo!

Verzweifle gerade shcon seit 2 Tagen an meinem Wireless Adapter.
Nachdem ich meinen Laptop Samsung R505 Aura Domah formatiert habe (Vista), funktioniert alles, bis auf Wireless-Lan.

Auf der mitgelieferten CD findet sich kein WLan-Treiber, Nur WLanpatches (die ich natürlich installiert habe).
Kein Problem dachte ich, schließlich gabs ja auf der Samsung HP zum  Notebook sogar aktuellere Treiber. Doch dieser Treiber funktioniert  schlichtweg nicht, es werrden keinerlei Netzwerke angezeigt, obwohl  vorhanden. 

Wenn ich in der Netzwerkumgebung auf "Warum können keine Netzwerke  gefunden werden?" klicke, steht da lediglich, dass der Networkadapter  Treiber- oder Hardwareprobleme ermittelt hat und dass ich mich  versichern soll, ob die Interneprotokollbindungen richtig sind.
Was er beim letzten meint ist mir nicht 100% klar. Ip4 und 6 sind  isntalliert, haben einen Haken davor und wurden nicht verändert (IP  adresse wird weiterhin automatisch bezogen).

Habe nun zahlreiche andere Treiber ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich  Treiber deinstalliere und bei Neustart Windowsupdate selber suchen  lasse, installiert er auch nur einen nicht funktionierenden Treiber.

Das Problem hatte ich schon einmal, glaube ich. Allerdings kann ich mich  einfach nicht mehr dran erinnern, wie ich es gelöst habe. (Man sollte  sich echt alles aufschreiben -.-)

Glaube der neue Treiber geht einfach nicht, aber vielleicht eine ältere Version. Aber ich finde einfach keine ältere.

Kann mir irgendwer helfen, ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Viele Grüße,

Paul


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

Mal ne ganz doofe Annahme: vlt. musst Du WLAN nur per tastenkombi erst einschalten? ^^


Ansonsten geh mal auf Start/Systemsteuerung/hardware... such den gerätemanager, dort dann mal schauen, ob da Warnzeichen sind in der Art "unbekanntes Gerät", dort dann rechtsklicken, auf Eigenschaften gehen. Da könnte dann u.U. der Modellname des WLAn stehen, zB intel 4530n oder so was. Auf dem weg könntest Du dann direkt bei zB intel nach Treibern schauen.


----------



## PoOohl (20. August 2010)

Hey, danke für die ANtwort.

Das mit der Tastenkombi fragt wirklich jeder,...aber nein, da ist Wlan aktiviert 


Im Gerätemanager gibts kein Unkown oder Ausrufe/Fragezeichen. Ich habe ja einen Treiber installiert, den der Gerätemanager wohl akzeptiert (immerhin der offizielle von der SamsungHP). Nur gehen tut trotzdem nichts.

Typ ist der aus der Überschrift: Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Inzwischen könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es doch kein Treiberproblem ist, sondern an was anderem liegt,...aber keine Ahnung...


----------



## PoOohl (20. August 2010)

CCX Client Diagnostic sagt folgendes. Kann damit nicht viel anfangen, hat da jemand mehr Ahnung?



> Driver installation test
> This test is to check the radio driver installation.
> The radio's registry keys are OK.
> Nic name. . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
> ...


----------

